# Another Eye Round (Sous Vide Test)



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2017)

*Another Eye Round (Sous Vide Test)*


OK, the first Eye Round I did was a 3 pound hunk of Eye Round that I did at 132° for 27 hours.
It was excellent & Fork Tender, but there was still room for experimentation, so I decided to try the same Temp (132°) but for only 24 hours this time.

So like the other 3 pound hunk, I seasoned with CBP, Onion Powder, and Garlic Powder, Vacuum bagged & Double Sealed both ends.
I thawed this one out and put it in my Sous Vide Supreme, set it at 132°, and let it roll for 24 hours.
After patting it dry, I flipped the Roast around on my Weber Q until I got a little color on it.
This one came out awesome, and possibly even better than the first one, and Totally Fork Tender!!! I’m debating whether I want to try another one for 21 hours, but I just can’t see it being any better than this one at 24 hours.

I cut some nice small steaks for Me & the Mrs. 
Mrs Bear added mixed Veggies & Taters Au Gratin.
Then after Supper, I cut up the rest of the roast into small pieces for Sammies for the next couple meals.

This Result, along with being able to reheat my Signature Prime Rib leftover slices without changing them in any way make the Sous Vide worth every Penny!!

Hope you all enjoy the Pics (Below),

Bear



3 pound Eye Round Roast after 24 hours in a 132° Bath:







Getting some color on the Weber Q:






Cutting some slices for our Supper (Pretty Stuff!!):






Bear's First Helping (Fork Tender All The Way Through):






Slicing the rest for future meals:






*The Next Night's Sammy*

Some Horseradish Sauce on a Roll:






Some heated Roast Beef in the Sammy, and some Pickle Slices:






*Second Night's Sammy*

Some Roast Beef Slices on a slice of Bread:






Another slice of Bread, Gravy, and Fries covered with Gravy:


----------



## tropics (Oct 18, 2017)

Looks good Bear I don't have enough room on my counter for something like that.I just picked up an Eye Round for $1.99
a pound.Points
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2017)

Thank You Richie!!
Wow, $1.99!!! These were $3.29, and that's the cheapest I've seen in at least a year!!
Thanks for the "Like".

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 18, 2017)

Nice job John!
Your really doing some great experimentation with that SV.
Glad to hear you got your step by steps back, I'm sure you will add this one to them!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 18, 2017)

Might have to try this . Eye of round on sale this weekend 2. 49 a lb .


----------



## troutman (Oct 18, 2017)

Nice price and good result.  I can't believe 2 hours in SV makes any difference but I'm not an SV guy per se.  I understood the longer the better, I guess up to a point.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Nice job John!
> Your really doing some great experimentation with that SV.
> Glad to hear you got your step by steps back, I'm sure you will add this one to them!
> Al



Thank You Al !!
Yup, This one will be in my Step by Step Index in the near future.
And Thanks for the "Like"

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Might have to try this . Eye of round on sale this weekend 2. 49 a lb .



Thank You Chopsaw!!
Wow--$2.49 !!  I haven't seen under $3 for a couple years!
And Thanks for the "Like".

Bear


----------



## gary s (Oct 19, 2017)

A little late to the Party.   Looks great as usual. Your getting this SV cooking down.
I jealous,   Nice Job my Friend  all you need is some of my Turnip greens to go with 
terrific looking beef

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2017)

troutman said:


> Nice price and good result.  I can't believe 2 hours in SV makes any difference but I'm not an SV guy per se.  I understood the longer the better, I guess up to a point.



Thank You Troutman!!
No, 2 hours doesn't make a big difference on a long Bath, but too long can make it mushy or at least not as good texture.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2017)

gary s said:


> A little late to the Party.   Looks great as usual. Your getting this SV cooking down.
> I jealous,   Nice Job my Friend  all you need is some of my Turnip greens to go with
> terrific looking beef
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
Never too late for the Party!!
And Thanks for the "Like".

Bear


----------

